# Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

*Xbox 720: Acht-Kern-CPU, AMD Grafik, 8GiB RAM und Windows 8 Kernel?​*Die Spezifikationen der kommenden Next-Gen-Konsole XBox 720, sind von offizieller Seite immer noch nicht bekannt gegeben worden. Es wurde viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit spekuliert, auch das AMD-Hardware zum Einsatz kommen könnte. Bisher gab es allerdings kaum Details, wie diese denn aussehen wird. Auch im neuen Jahr 2013, kamen bisher kaum neue Informationen seitens der Hersteller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nun sind in einem chinesichen Forum vermeintlich erste Details aufgetaucht. Der dort angemeldete User, welcher sich selbst als Insider bezeichnet, will bereits über alles bescheid wissen. In dem Forenpost werden angeblich erste technische Spezifikationen genannt, die durchaus beeindruckend klingen. Die Rechenleistung der Konsole soll weit über der Wii-U liegen.
Die X-Box 720, wenn sie denn tatsächlich so heißt, soll mit einem vollwertigen Acht-Kern-Prozessor ausgestattet sein. Von welchem Hersteller der Prozessor stammt, bleibt allerdings unbehelligt. Vermutlich aufgrund der Gerüchte der vergangenen Wochen, ein AMD-Prozessor. Intel dürfte wegfallen, da sie keinen günstigen Acht-Kern-Prozessor anbieten und ein zu hoher Verkaufspreis wäre kontraproduktiv. Ein Prozessor von IBM wäre möglich, welcher allerdings ist Spekulationssache, ein IBM Power 7-Prozessor wäre deutlich zu teuer. 

Letztlich könnte es sich um einen Acht-Kern-Prozessor von AMD handeln, da es auch im Desktop-Segement entsprechende Modelle gibt. Die CPU könnte im Takt gesenkt sein und auch andere Anpassungen in Sachen Energieeffizienz erfahren haben. Allerdings bleibt auch das ein Gerücht, denn bis vor kurzem hieß es noch, das der Konsole eine AMD-APU zur Seite gestellt wird. Daher sind diese Informationen immer mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen.

Zur weiteren Ausstattung die der User nennt, werden schon passendere Angaben gemacht. So soll die Konsole über eine AMD Radeon der HD 8000er Serie verfügen. Das gilt bisher als sehr wahrscheinlich, da AMD erst kürzlich mit einem offiziellen Promotion-Video damit geworben hat, in Konsolen vertreten zu sein. Zur weiteren Ausstattung der vermeintlichen XBox 720 gehört 8 GiB Hauptspeicher und eine Festplatte mit 640 GiB Speicherkapazität. Interessanter Weise soll die Konsole mit einem Windows 8 Kernel arbeiten.

Der genannte User, der die Informationen veröffentlichte, soll laut Informationen des Insider-Forums NeoGAF ein ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter sein. Die Authentizität wurde von mehreren anderen Usern des Forums bestätigt. Erste handfeste Informationen vom Hersteller Microsoft, werden zur kommenden E3 erwartet.

Quellen:

NeoGAF (Englisch)
Club TGFC (chinesich)
GC - Gamechup  (Englisch)


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Man munkelt die CPU ist mit 1,6 GHZ getaktet.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man munkelt die CPU ist mit 1,6 GHZ getaktet.


 
Das wäre schon ein bisschen wenig. Es sei denn es gibt einen vernünftigen Turbo, der in bestimmten Szenen ordentlich hochtaktet. Evtl. ist es auch gar kein AMD-Prozessor und lediglich die GPU wird eine Radeon.

MfG


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man munkelt die CPU ist mit 1,6 GHZ getaktet.


 

Könnte hinhauen, dann wird die CPU wohl eine TDP zwischen 35-45W haben:
Opteron 4376 HE             4/8             2,6 GHz             8 MB             *65 Watt* 
                              Opteron 4386             4/8             3,1 GHz             8 MB             95 Watt             

Mit einer stromsparenden GPU die auch auf 50-70W kommt, wäre das alles noch kühlbar.

Schöne News!


----------



## r34ln00b (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

hört sich bisher ganz oki an.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Evtl. ist es auch gar kein AMD-Prozessor und lediglich die GPU wird eine Radeon.
> 
> MfG



Ich gehe eher von einer kompletten AMD Lösung aus.

Ich habe auch mal gelesen man würde zwischen 170-200W liegen.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Rechenleistung der Konsole soll weit über der Wii-U liegen.


Das schafft ja auch schon ein Handy 
Bei der CPU (bald) ohne Witz. 

Gerücht halte ich aber für einen Hoax der meinte mal iwas mit 8880 was es gar nicht gibt oder gedenkt AMD neben dem Rebrand noch eine 60 und 80 einzuführen, um GCN1 und GCN2 zu unterscheiden?
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Danke für die Info. 


> ....... und *eine* eine Festplatte mit 640 GiB Speicherkapazität.


eine eine zuviel.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> eine eine zuviel.


 

fixed, Danke 



Locuza schrieb:


> meinte mal iwas mit 8880 was es gar nicht gibt oder gedenkt AMD neben dem Rebrand .



Soweit ich weiß, soll wohl eine HD 8XXX Mobile zum Einsatz kommen, ein Rebrand wäre nicht unmöglich.

MfG


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll wohl eine HD 8XXX Mobile zum Einsatz kommen, ein Rebrand wäre nicht unmöglich.
> 
> MfG


 Davon hat er aber nicht geredet und ebenfalls hat die Mobile Reihe von der 88xxM Series nur einen Cape Verde als Unterbau.


----------



## oneofone (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Wenn da wirklich ein Octacore reinkommt, dann werden die Spieldaten entweder komprimiert auf den Datenträger vorliegen (wie Skyrim) und die zusätzlichen Kerne dienen zum schnellen Entpacken oder die Entwickler haben wergessen, dass bei Spielen der Takt mehr bringt als die Anzahl der Kerne.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Davon hat er aber nicht geredet und ebenfalls hat die Mobile Reihe von der 88xxM Series nur einen Cape Verde als Unterbau.



Ich meinte, das vorher eine HD8XXX vermutet wurde. Halte ich auch nicht für unrealistisch. Laut den neuen Aussagen dieser News, ist das immer noch nicht vom Tisch. Eine Desktop-Version wäre wünschenswert, möglich ist beides. Einen Desktop-Chip mit der Bezeichnung HD8800 kann ich mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, da wie du schon sagst, das Probleme mit der Namensgebung noch kommender Grafikkarten geben würde. 



			
				gamechup schrieb:
			
		

> According to him, the Xbox 720 will have an eight-core CPU, and an *8800 series GPU*. *This also fits in* with our previous report where we mentioned that the Xbox 720 could be running on a *AMD HD 8000M* graphics card.



MfG


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



oneofone schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich ein Octacore reinkommt, dann werden die Spieldaten entweder komprimiert auf den Datenträger vorliegen (wie Skyrim) und die zusätzlichen Kerne dienen zum schnellen Entpacken oder die Entwickler haben wergessen, dass bei Spielen der Takt mehr bringt als die Anzahl der Kerne.


 Bei einer Blu-Ray ist das wohl weniger nötig. 
Man könnte auch ein Kern für das OS reservieren und noch 1-2 für Kinect 2. 
Über den finalen Takt ist auch noch nichts gesagt. 
Bei Jaguar erwarte ich mehr als 1.6 Ghz, auch wenn es mal Macaran angesprochen hat.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich meinte, das vorher eine HD8XXX vermutet wurde. Halte ich auch nicht für unrealistisch. Laut den neuen Aussagen dieser News, ist das immer noch nicht vom Tisch. Eine Desktop-Version wäre wünschenswert, möglich beides.
> 
> MfG


Ja und unsere 8xxx Series ist nur ein Rebrand. 
Und mobile ist nur Cape Verde was ich eher ausschließen würde. 

Aber wie du selber sagst, vom Tisch ist noch nichts und damit alles immer noch sehr offen, egal was "Insider" verticken wollen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ist bestimmt die umgelabelte HD 7xxx-Serie die da zum Einsatz kommt. Na ja, mal sehen was zum Schluss wirklich reinwandert. Sie müssen ja auch halbwegs leise und bezahlbar sein und nicht den Hitzetod sterben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ich glaube die Namensdiskussion ist völlig hinfällig, weil die Grafikeinheit eh kaum 1:1 den erhältlichen Grafikchips entsprechen wird.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Es geht ja auch nur um die Basis und 8xxx hat bisher eigentlich GCN2 suggeriert, aber jetzt wird das ganze Verwirrend.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



oneofone schrieb:


> ... oder die Entwickler haben wergessen, dass bei Spielen der Takt mehr bringt als die Anzahl der Kerne.



Wenn die XBOX nen 8-Kerner hat, werden Spiele natürlich auch dahingehend programmiert bzw ausgerichtet.


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wenn die XBOX nen 8-Kerner hat, werden Spiele natürlich auch dahingehend programmiert bzw ausgerichtet.


 

evtl könnte einer der kerne auch der verschlüselung dinen


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ich vermute eher, dass dafür ein extra ARM-Kern zum Einsatz kommen würde.


----------



## cozma (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Danke für die News,

wäre sehr erfreulich wenn da tatsächlich ein AMD Octacore reinkäme, warum?
Weil das auch vermuten lässt das alle PC Gamer davon provitieren würden, da dann
auch die Spieleentwickler endlich mal das Thema Multithread richtig angehen 
müssten. Dann würden vermutlich auch die FX Prozzis in zukünftigen Titel besser
skalieren und nicht mehr so arg von der eher schwachen IPC abhängig sein.


----------



## do-gooder (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



oneofone schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich ein Octacore reinkommt, dann werden die Spieldaten entweder komprimiert auf den Datenträger vorliegen (wie Skyrim) und die zusätzlichen Kerne dienen zum schnellen Entpacken oder die Entwickler haben wergessen, dass bei Spielen der Takt mehr bringt als die Anzahl der Kerne.


Sollten es tatsächlich 8 Kerne mit je 1,6 Ghz werden, dann werden die Spiele dafür natürlich optimiert. Die geringe Frequenz ermöglicht darüber hinaus eine kleine Kühllösung.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

1.6 Ghz sind aber auch gering. Da ist die ST-Performance einfach schlecht. 
2 Ghz erwarte ich eher und vielleicht auch mehr und andere Anpassungen L2@Clockspeed vielleicht.


----------



## cozma (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Aber wenns doch nur 1,6 Ghz wären, wär das für uns PC Fraktion umso besser, neben
dem Thema Multithread würde dies dann eben auch bedeuten das der PC, da Hardwareseitig
nahezu die gleichen Voraussetzungen, dann deutlich attraktiver als Lead Plattform würde.
Dies kann Schlussendlich dazu führen das wir in den genuss noch wertigerer Grafik oder aber
deutlich flüssigerem Spielerlebnis im Vergleich zu den Konsolen kommen und der PC vielleicht 
dann doch wieder insgesamt an Stellenwert gewinnt.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Locuza schrieb:


> 1.6 Ghz sind aber auch gering. Da ist die ST-Performance einfach schlecht.
> 2 Ghz erwarte ich eher und vielleicht auch mehr und andere Anpassungen L2@Clockspeed vielleicht.



Dann sollte Sony aber nachziehen, wenn MS mit einem 2GHZ Octacore kommt.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



cozma schrieb:


> Aber wenns doch nur 1,6 Ghz wären, wär das für uns PC Fraktion umso besser, neben
> dem Thema Multithread würde dies dann eben auch bedeuten das der PC, da Hardwareseitig
> nahezu die gleichen Voraussetzungen, dann deutlich attraktiver als Lead Plattform würde.
> Dies kann Schlussendlich dazu führen das wir in den genuss noch wertigerer Grafik oder aber
> ...


 Theoretisch schon, der Hauptvorteil ist weder 8-Kerner, wenig CPU Clocks oder sonst was, sondern die x86-Basis, dass stärkt uns den Rücken am meisten. 
Problematisch wird es sein, wenn die Next-Gen auf HSA fußt, dann haben wir unter Umständen wenig zu lachen, dass richtig einzuschätzen fällt mir aber sehr schwer. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dann sollte Sony aber nachziehen, wenn MS mit einem 2GHZ Octacore kommt.


 Sony setzt ja scheinbar auf Bulldozer Ableger, IPC bisschen besser, Coretakt bewegt sich eh oberhalb von 3Ghz. 
Bulldozer Zeug frisst halt viel Strom und ist groß, Jaguar ist winzig klein und bringt vernünftigen Durchsatz.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Jedoch wurmt mich der vermutete Quadcore immer noch, wenn der Trend bei allem auf mehr Kerne geht. Selbst Smartphones könnten 2013 schon auf Octacores setzen.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Sie setzen aber 4 als Stromsparmodus ein, aktiv sind immer nur 4 Kerne. 
Ich würde das Handy-Zeug sowieso nicht mit einer Konsolenumgebung vergleichen wollen. 

Ein Quadcore ist aber in der Tat etwas mager, 3 Module hätte ich mir eher erhofft, aber wer weiß wie leistungsstark so ein Custom Ding sein wird.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2013)

Ich halte das durchaus für realistisch.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Joa... wäre nur lustig wenn dann die ganzen Konsolenports auf einmal auf die Bulldozer Architektur optimiert sind und AMD auf einmal in Spielen Konkurrenzfähig is^^


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Das mit den 8 Cores basiert bisher auf Jaguar und keinen Bulldozer.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Die Specs, also ein SoC mit acht Jaguar Kernen mit 1,6Ghz, 8GB Speicher und HD8000, scheinen kein Hoax zu sein, denn sie wurden im NeoGAF Forum von anderen namhaften Leakern bestätigt. Allerdings soll der Microsoft SoC stark modifiziert sein: Es heißt, die verbaute GPU leiste nur um die 1TFLOP, würde allerdings durch die Verwendung zahlreicher fixed-function Einheiten über deutlich mehr Praxisperformance verfügen, als man auf dem Papier erkennen könnte. Die PS4 soll beispielsweise über deutlich mehr FLOPS verfügen, alleine die GPU soll 1.8 TFLOPs leisten.



Locuza schrieb:


> Bulldozer Zeug frisst halt viel Strom und ist groß



Ja, mit 8 Integer Kernen und über 4Ghz Kerntakt. So etwas steht für eine Konsole aber nicht zur Debatte. 

Wenn ich mir mal die 32nm Trinity APU A10 5700 ansehe, dann haben wir da vier Piledriver Kerne mit 3,4Ghz und 384 VLIW4 Streamprozessoren mit einer TDP von 65W. Ein optimierter 28nm Chip mit den (vermuteten) 3,2Ghz würde es locker unter die 50W Marke schaffen, was für eine Spielkonsole absolut vertretbar ist.


Charlie Demerjian hat vor ein paar Monaten bereits angedeutet, dass wird zwei verschiedene Konzepte sehen werden: Zum einen "fabrication pushed to the limit" (was Microsoft mit seinem SoC vorhat, deswegen vielleicht auch die frühe Produktion) und "packaging pushed to the limit" (was Sony mit seiner 2.5D Interposer Geschichte vorhat). 


Ein Leaker hat im NeoGAF Forum ausserdem klargestellt, dass eine Ankündigung der neuen Konsolen unmittelbar vor der Tür steht und damit sei nicht die E3 gemeint.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Wenn sie eine Messe meinen kommt mir nur noch die PAX East in den Sinn und warum gibt es einen Countdown zur E3 von Major Nelsson?


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Macaran hatte doch das mit 1.6 Ghz für MS gemeint, was ich doch noch anzweifeln will.
Der Verbund der Leaker hat auch nicht immer Recht.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ich hab das oben mal ganz schnell korrigiert: Die verbaute GPU in der XBox soll angeblich um die 1*T*FLOP leisten und selbstverständlich nicht mickrige 1GFLOP. Aber das Konzept bleibt das gleiche: Fixed function anstelle von Shader Power.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Sorry, aber wie immer blablabla. 
Mich voll labern kann jeder, wenn er aber nicht genau sagen will, was er genau damit meint und was jetzt doch bitteschön als fixed function gelöst werden soll, dann soll er einfach die Klappe halten.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn sie eine Messe meinen kommt mir nur noch die PAX East in den Sinn und warum gibt es einen Countdown zur E3 von Major Nelsson?



Vor der E3 findet zB noch die Game Developers Conference im März statt und im Februar das Destination PlayStation Event. Zeit gibt es noch genug. Er hat behauptet, man müsse sich nur noch ein ganz klein wenig gedulden für konkrete Infos.

@ Locuza:

Du könntest auf einfach mal dein Gehirn einschalten anstatt wie ein kleines Mädchen rumzuquengeln. Ist ja schlimm... Du kannst dich ja auch mal selber informieren anstatt dir alle Informationen auf einem Silbertablett zukommen zu lassen, nur um dann zu sagen "schmeckt" oder "schmeckt nicht". In GPUs werden ja heute schon fixed function Einheiten verbaut, zB die ROPs. Im Zusammenhang mit der XBox wird immer wieder auf DSPs verwiesen, auch FPGAs wären denkbar.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Du könntest vielleicht auch aufhören wie das kleine Dorfmädchen dem alten Pfarrer alles abzukaufen was er dir erzählt.

Ich lese das Zeug bisschen im Neogaf, was so serenofx oder wie der heißt mal erzählt, irgendein anderer der scheinbar einen AMD Mitarbeiter als Bekannten hat, was aegies mal so vom Stapel lässt und schau mal bei Charlie vorbei. 
Wenn ich dann lese, jaa der hat iwas mit Jaguar erwähnt und so Super Special Computer blablabla und ähnliches Zeug, dann ist das für mich natürlich sehr vertrauensvoll. 
Häufig wenn ich das mitverfolge sind das wie Hühner die selber von der Thematik kaum eine Ahnung haben, aber scheinbar irgendwo doch mal richtige Informationen herausgepickt haben und dann bleibt einem selber überlassen was davon in die Schublade Müll, wahrscheinlich und 100% fällt.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Sollte zur PAX oder GDC tatsächlich was gezeigt werden, bleibt ja fast nur Sony als möglicher Kandidat. Immerhin hat MS seinen Countdown schon laufen (sofern er für die XBOX steht.)


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Warum beteiligst du dich dann an diesen Diskussionen? Jetzt mal im ernst: Wenn sowieso alles Quark ist, warum beschäftigst du dich dann nicht mit etwas Sinnvollem?

Dieser ganze Kram wird auch in anderen Foren diskutiert, zB Beyond3D oder Anandtech und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass da nur Volldeppen mitreden. Selbstverständlich hat der Großteil auf GAF keine Ahnung, aber wir reden hier auch nicht über den Großteil der Gerüchte. Wir reden über ein konkretes Gerücht.

@ Blizzard:

VGleaks, welche das Innenleben der Wii U vor deren Release korrekt geleakt haben, behaupten übrigens, sie würden sehr bald neue Infos raushauen: "Soon we will put new interesting info about Orbis and Durango." Ich denke dabei handelt es sich um die neusten Devkits.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Es ist natürlich nicht alles Quark und je mehr etwas in eine Richtung spekuliert wird, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etwas eintrifft. 
Wenn aber jemand nur so wischi waschi was nennt und sagt es wird XYZ haben, ohne überhaupt darauf einzugehen, dann beschäftige ich mich natürlich nicht damit, vor allem wie im neogaf dann 30 Seiten Spekulation darüber abläuft. 

Sony Playstation 4 will be an x86 CPU with an AMD GPU - Page 112 - SemiAccurate Forums

Nur um mal darauf zu verweisen und vielleicht beziehst du dich auch hierauf, aber da wird das ganze doch konkreter über Beschleuniger für AI, Audio und Physik. 
Damit beschäftige ich mich aber auch nicht, da kann ich mir viele Möglichkeiten ausdenken.
Wenn halt jemand einfach erwähnt irgendein fixed-function block ist dort, dann ist der Zug für mich persönlich abgelaufen. 
Ich werde da jetzt keine 20 Seiten mitspekulieren, was das vielleicht sein könnte, neben der Möglichkeit das es so etwas gar nicht gibt oder es viel klassischer aussieht, als man vom Posting erwartet. 

Wie gesagt, es ist natürlich nicht alles Quatsch, aber vieles ist unwahrscheinlich, zu unscharf und weit von der Wahrheit entfernt.
Ich muss das anderen Leuten nicht als Wahrheit verkaufen. 
Gerade so etwas wie eine HD 8880 und dann spekulieren irgendwelche Leute noch einmal drauf, dass es ein Typo-Fehler war und er die 88xx-Series meint und der nächste kommt mit, er meint die mobilen Ableger davon.
Somit bekomme ich doch eine  zweifache Spekulation auf irgendwelche Informationen, die ein anderer scheinbar aus verlässlicher Quelle sich herbeigeschafft hat und das kleine Details großen Auswirkungen haben können, dass sollte man auch wissen.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich nicht alles Quark und je mehr etwas in eine Richtung spekuliert wird, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etwas eintrifft.


 
Eben. Und wie lange halten sich die Gerüchte für Jaguar Kerne mit niedrigem Takt? Mit Sicherheit schon seit ein paar Monaten. Wie lange halten sich die Gerüchte, dass die Codenamen Orbis und Durango sind? Seit über nem Jahr mit Sicherheit. Wie lange reden wir über einen SoC? Auch schon seit ner halben Ewigkeit.

Diese Dinge die hier behauptet werden, haben sich schon über viele Monate abgezeichnet. Jetzt werden sie konkret genannt und diejenigen, die die Codenamen und den ganzen anderen Kram geleakt haben, widersprechen dem nicht. Die Wii U wurde vorher auch geleakt und es gab trotzdem welche die behaupet haben, "alles Quatsch und Spekulatius".

Ich beziehe mich übrigens nicht auf das SA-Forum mit dem DSP Kram. Dieser User, mistercteam, ist in meinen Augen alles andere als glaubwürdig. Wenn es nach dem ginge, dann würde die neue XBox ein Supercomputer und die neue PlayStation ein kleiner Gameboy sein. Auf B3D wurde das mit dem DSP und FPGAs ebenfalls heiß diskutiert in den letzten Wochen und darauf beziehe ich mich.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Locuza schrieb:


> Gerade so etwas wie eine HD 8880 und dann spekulieren irgendwelche Leute noch einmal drauf, dass es ein Typo-Fehler war und er die 88xx-Series meint und der nächste kommt mit, er meint die mobilen Ableger davon.
> Somit bekomme ich doch eine  zweifache Spekulation auf irgendwelche Informationen, die ein anderer scheinbar aus verlässlicher Quelle sich herbeigeschafft hat und das kleine Details großen Auswirkungen haben können, dass sollte man auch wissen.



Das ist leider die Maschinerie der Newswelt. Der eine möchte sich profilieren, der andere Wahrheiten ans Licht bringen. Klicks wird von beidem generiert. Für uns User ist es aber sehr einfach, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Die prozentuale Trefferquote oder ein ständiges falsch liegen, sollten schon reichen um sich ein Bild von einer Sache machen zu können. Daher ist es manchmal einfach besser nichts zu schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. 

Diese News hier bezieht sich aber ausschließlich auf die Original-Quelle und zu differenzieren ist nicht einfach, da ich es auch nicht mag von einer Seite Informationen zu generieren die nur von einer anderen, beziehungsweise diese auch wieder von einer anderen Seite abgeschrieben hat. Das habe ich heute z.B. bei einer IT-Seite gesehen, die sich auf eine englische Seite bezieht, das chinesische Forum im fließenden Text als Quelle benennt, aber nicht in der Lage sind die Original-Quelle anzugeben bzw. durchzulesen. So kommt eines zum anderen. Dennoch bleibt alles wie gehabt, ein unbestätigtes Gerücht.

MfG


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Eben. Und wie lange halten sich die Gerüchte für Jaguar Kerne mit niedrigem Takt? Mit Sicherheit schon seit ein paar Monaten. Wie lange halten sich die Gerüchte das die Codenamen Orbis und Durango sind? Seit über nem Jahr mit Sicherheit. Wie lange reden wir über einen SoC? Auch schon seit ner halben Ewigkeit.
> 
> Diese Dinge die hier behauptet werden, haben sich schon über viele Monate abgezeichnet. Jetzt werden sie konkret genannt und diejenigen, die die Codenamen und den ganzen anderen Kram geleakt haben, widersprechen dem nicht. Die Wii U wurde vorher auch geleakt und es gab trotzdem welche die behaupet haben, "alles Quatsch und Spekulatius".
> 
> Ich beziehe mich übrigens nicht auf das SA-Forum bei den DSP Kram. Dieser User, mistercteam, ist in meinen Augen alles andere als glaubwürdig. Wenn es nach dem ginge, dann würde die neue XBox ein Supercomputer und die neue PlayStation ein kleiner Gameboy sein. Auf B3D wurde das mit dem DSP und FPGAs ebenfalls heiß diskutiert in den letzten Wochen und darauf beziehe ich mich.


Jaguar-Kerne haben ja auch nur eine kurze Pipeline, natürlich erwarte ich da keine 3-4 Ghz von dem Ding. 
Macaran hat auch die ganzen Specs zu der Wiiu veröffentlicht, aber das er einfach so 1.6Ghz kurz nachdem Wiilaunch meint, ich kann mich darauf nicht 100% verlassen, auch wenn er einen verlässlichen Eindruck macht.
Jaguar soll >10% beim Takt gegenüber Bobcat dazu gewinnen und angegeben werden 1.4 ghz/1.7 ghz, womit er schon bei mehr als 1.9 Ghz landen kann. Die CPUs waren aber nie als stand-alone verfügbar, es war immer eine iGPU mit dabei, wo man sich das Budget teilen musste. 
Wenn ich dann den anderen Gerüchten glauben schenken soll und überall eine Vector-Unit, eine für Physik, ein DSP usw. reinkommt und alles CPU und GPU entlastet, dann frage ich mich wozu man 8 schwache Kerne braucht?
Dann würde ich mein Budget in weniger Kerne und dafür stärkere verwenden, wenn noch so viele zusätzliche Einheiten dazu kommen sollen. 
Deshalb betrachte ich die 1.6Ghz noch mit Argwohn. 

Bei der Wiiu wurde auch sehr lange Zeit mit widersprüchlichen Zeug spekuliert. Da ging es auch ein halbes Jahr darum das man einen Tricore mit 3.2 Ghz hat, basierend auf Power7. 

Ich sortiere in dem Fall für mich selber, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Jaguars mit 1.6 Ghz und einer 8880 ist. 
Ich persönlich extrahiere da zuerst nur Jaguar mit 2 Compute Units und einen Pitcairn, der Rest steht für mich nicht fest, auch wenn er genannt wurde. 
Haben die Leaker Recht, dann natürlich good Job, ein Jahr vor dem Launch CPU Clocks zu wissen. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> [...]


Legendär ist hier eigentlich Leos Speku, die wahrscheinlich bei einem englischen Forum abgeschrieben wurde, dann dort publiziert, hier bei PCGH gelandet und dann wieder einmal um die Welt und am Ende Leo seine eigenen Spekulationen begrüßt hat, nachdem sie um die halbe Erdkugel gewandert ist. 
Als Originalquelle wurde 3DCenter glaube ich nie genannt.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Und mal ganz nebenbei: Wie häufig kommt denn eine Next Gen? Einmal pro Dekade vielleicht. Eine neue Konsolengeneration wird die Gamingbranche für viele, viele Jahre prägen und deshalb sind ja auch alle so voller Vorfreude (oder Skepsis), ganz gleich ob Konsolero oder PC-Gamer. Ich denke es ist absolut nachvollziehbar, dass Gamer auf der ganzen Welt wie verrückt über diese zwei Konsolen reden (und spekulieren) und das sollte man ihnen auch gönnen, denn es wird vielleicht das letzte Mal sein, dass sie das tun können...


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Da stimme ich dir natürlich voll zu. Ich bin ja selber total interessiert und lasse eig. gerne jedem seinen Spekulatius, aber wenn jemand behauptet irgendetwas kommt so oder ist so, dann muss ich einfach mal gegen argumentieren. 
Mich persönlich interessieren auch nur die halbwegs verlässlichen Informationen.
Wenn da ein Spec-Sheet mit 10 GB GDDR6 und 10 GB DDR4 wie bei der PS4 mal erscheint, dann ist das für mich natürlich Müll. 
Es können von mir aus im gaf die Leute voll abflippen, da haben einige vielleicht euch ihren Spaß, aber wenn man das ganze etwas verlässlicher eingrenzen will, dann äußert man sich vielleicht so arrogant wie ich und meint das ist Quatsch oder jemand soll doch gar nicht erst versuchen mir nichtssagendes Futter hinzuwerfen, ohne zu sagen was das eig. ist.


----------



## Hevioso (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ein Leaker meinte übrigens, dass fast alle Leaks korrekt sind, allerdings muss man unterscheiden können zwischen Konzept, Devkit und finaler Konsole und hier wird es richtig tricky.

Ich glaube weiterhin an meine Theorie vom 2.5D stacked System in Package bestehend aus APU, GPU und RAM. Ich denke das hätte eine schöne Konsole werden können, auch wenn es am Ende ganz anders kommt:


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

Im Endeffekt isses für die PC-Zocker doch egal, wie "leistungsfähig" das Gerümpel ist. Ob die PCs jetzt in einem oder zwei Jahren wieder schneller sein werden ist doch auch egal. Und dann wieder zig Jahre abgehalfterte Konsolenports zocken, bis die nächste Last Gen rauskommt. Ist doch alles kacke!


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Grafikhure!
Auf dem PC habe ich innovative Gameplays total vermisst bzw nur in Indiegames gefunden,.


----------



## Locuza (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Ein Leaker meinte übrigens, dass fast alle Leaks korrekt sind, allerdings muss man unterscheiden können zwischen Konzept, Devkit und finaler Konsole und hier wird es richtig tricky.


 Wenn man es grob herunterbricht ist es nicht so tricky, aber wenn man sich anschauen will, wie Sony das im Detail mit der Ansteuerung und Synchronisation lösen will, dann sehr arg. 
Grob heruntergebrochen wäre das auch nur ein Kaveri mit einer Pitcairn GPU. 
Etwas feiner ist es natürlich sehr interessant, wie man die Ergebnisse von Grafikrendering und Physik sekundengenau synchronisiert, dass wird dann wohl alles so fest terminiert sein, ähnlich wie bei der PS3 aktuell. 
APU und GPU hätten dann aber auch unterschiedliche Speicherpools. 

Im Vergleich könnte ja die Xbox so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt isses für die PC-Zocker doch egal, wie "leistungsfähig" das Gerümpel ist. Ob die PCs jetzt in einem oder zwei Jahren wieder schneller sein werden ist doch auch egal. Und dann wieder zig Jahre abgehalfterte Konsolenports zocken, bis die nächste Last Gen rauskommt. Ist doch alles kacke!


 Stell dir vor es kommt 3 mal die Wiiu raus. Mir wäre das definitiv nicht egal. 
Wenn die Konsolenhersteller aber alles auf ihre ZeroCopy dank HSA anpassen, was sie natürlich tun werden, dann weiß ich nicht ob ich als PC-Spieler wirklich begeistert von der Leistung der Konsolen sein müsste.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt isses für die PC-Zocker doch egal, wie "leistungsfähig" das Gerümpel ist.



Nein ist es nicht. Umso leistungsfähiger die neuen Konsolen werden, umso bessere Grafik können wir in den nächsten Jahren erwarten. Denn die Konsolen geben den Ton an.


----------



## Explosiv (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Umso leistungsfähiger die neuen Konsolen werden, umso bessere Grafik können wir in den nächsten Jahren erwarten. Denn die Konsolen geben den Ton an.



Leider ja, da für PC bei weitem nicht so viel Spiele entwickelt werden, wie für Konsole. Sollte wiederum das Gerücht stimmen, das die XBox 720 auf einen Windows 8-Kernel setzt, sehe ich der Zukunft für den PC-Spiele-Markt wesentlich optimistischer entgegen.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Das betrifft ja nicht nur die Anzahl der Spiele, sondern die Arbeit die da dank wesentlich höherer Absatzzahlen hinein gesteckt wird. 

Ich denke aber auch das es der PC mit den neuen Konsolen einfacher haben wird.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Grafikhure!



Na klar, was sonst! Beachte bitte meine High-End Graka!


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Ein Leaker meinte übrigens, dass fast alle Leaks  korrekt sind, allerdings muss man unterscheiden können zwischen Konzept,  Devkit und finaler Konsole und hier wird es richtig tricky.
> 
> Ich  glaube weiterhin an meine Theorie vom 2.5D stacked System in Package  bestehend aus APU, GPU und RAM. Ich denke das hätte eine schöne Konsole  werden können, auch wenn es am Ende ganz anders kommt:





Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn man es grob herunterbricht ist es nicht so  tricky, aber wenn man sich anschauen will, wie Sony das im Detail mit  der Ansteuerung und Synchronisation lösen will, dann sehr arg.
> Grob heruntergebrochen wäre das auch nur ein Kaveri mit einer Pitcairn GPU.
> Etwas  feiner ist es natürlich sehr interessant, wie man die Ergebnisse von  Grafikrendering und Physik sekundengenau synchronisiert, dass wird dann  wohl alles so fest terminiert sein, ähnlich wie bei der PS3 aktuell.
> APU und GPU hätten dann aber auch unterschiedliche Speicherpools.
> ...


 

Passt lieber auf was ihr hier für Grafiken postet, nicht das wir die in ein paar Wochen in den Gerüchte-News sehen.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Dürfte ich als Urheber dann eigentlich eine Provision einfordern? Ach halt, wir sind hier ja im Internet... 



Locuza schrieb:


> Im Vergleich könnte ja die Xbox so aussehen:



Jup, so ähnlich wird sie wohl aussehen, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Allerdings muss bei der XBox der Interposer da weg und die Jaguar Kerne dürften wohl etwas kleiner sein. Auch eDRAM darf man wohl erwarten. 2.5D stacking wurde bisher nur im Zusammenhang mit der Sony Konsole genannt, Yole Development hat sich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und vorhergesagt, dass wir Interposer Technologie in der neuen PlayStation Konsole, dem neuen IBM Power8 und dem neuen Intel Haswell sehen werden. Von der XBox war da nie Rede. 2.5D stacking ist also nach wie vor einer der wichtigsten Anhaltspunkte, die wir für die neue Sony Konsole haben.

Interessant sind auch diese zwei Links: Auf dieser Seite deutet Dr. Phil Garrou an, dass wir in der neuen PlayStation das erste 1 Milliarde Dollar Hardware Design Projekt für das "main SoC" erwarten können, was ich allerdings umändern würde in "main SiP", da wir hier über 2.5D stacking sprechen. Der Cell hat übrigens "nur" 400 Millionen Dollar gekostet, aber der beinhaltet ja auch keine GPU und RAM. Und auf dieser Seite geht es um die Presseerklärung von Sony, dass das Unternehmen alleine 2013 Halbleiter im Wert von 8,4 Milliarden Dollar einkaufen wird. Es scheint also genau so zu kommen wie ich vorhergesagt habe: Sony wird für das PlayStation Projekt aus dem Vollen schöpfen, denn etwas anderes macht aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht keinen Sinn.

Wer Interesse hat, der sollte sich auch mal diese Präsentation ansehen, denn hier wird die neue PlayStation Philosophie sehr gut deutlich. War es bei den ersten drei PlayStations noch so, dass der geniale aber ebenso kauzige (Krazy) Ken Kutaragi in seinen Laboren Hardware entwickelt hat und diese ohne jede Rücksprache mit den Entwicklern einfach seinen 1st-Parties vor die Nase gesetzt und gute Ergebnisse gefordert hat, hat sich Kurs unter dem neuen CEO Kaz Hirai komplett geändert: Sony spricht von "einer Konsole von Entwicklern für Entwickler" und überlässt es jedem Entwickler, ob er den komplizierteren, klassischen Konsolenweg einschlägt (coding to the metal), oder ob man den sicheren, abstrahierten Weg über die Sony Tools und APIs bevorzugt. Vor allem letzteres hätte einigen 3rd-Party Entwicklern bei der PS3 sicher richtig gut getan. Die Meinungen von SCEE und SCEA werden heute berücksichtigt, wir werden also keinen Alleingang von SCEJ mehr sehen und das macht micht doch sehr gespannt auf das was da kommen soll. Ich halte extrem viel von Naughty Dog und ich bin überzeugt, dass wenn diese Leute Mitspracherecht haben und ihren Input als Softwaregurus mit dem (unzweifelhaft vorhandenen) Hardware Know-How der Sony Ingenieure kombinieren, wir eine sehr tolle PlayStation sehen werden.


----------



## DaStash (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Das wäre schon ein bisschen wenig.
> 
> MfG


Nicht wenn die Spiele auf die Nutzung von acht Kernen hin optimiert sind.  Ansonsten sehr respektable Specs, wenn sie denn stimmen sollten.

MFG


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Win 8 Kernel klingt doch interessant, ich Wette das neue GUI der neuen XBOX wird im Metrostyle sein + Windows Live ID, damit man PC und XBOX Inhalte bei Bedarf stets synchronisiert werden  Ein hoch auf Win 8


----------



## Explosiv (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> damit man PC und XBOX Inhalte bei Bedarf stets synchronisiert werden  Ein hoch auf Win 8


 
Das kann man jetzt schon mit Win 8 und Xbox 360. 

MfG


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> [...]


Hat nicht auch irgendein Sony Architekt, CTO? beim Interview ebenfalls gemeint, dass die PS4 die erste Konsole sein könnte wo die Entwicklungskosten 1 Mrd. betragen können? 

Was ich hier eher als lustig empfinde, irgendwann müssen sie doch keine Lust mehr haben. Das Konsolengeschäft ist einfach nur ein Verlust bei so harten Kämpfen, es winkt Geld, wenn man wenig Konkurrenten hat, aber MS ist ein großer und Nintendo ebenfalls ein großer "von unten". 
Sony hat auch noch 7Mrd. Euro Schulden und musste auch schon Immobilien verkaufen:
Sony stellt Konzern-Hochhaus zum Verkauf - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ähnliches musste auch AMD machen, sein eigenes Zeug verkaufen um schnell Kapital zu bekommen und dann billiger, aber abhängig in Miete leben. 
Das sind ja auch die Gründe, weswegen viele meinen Sony muss nicht das extremste rausbringen was es gibt, sondern etwas gutes was sich rentiert und nicht unbedingt die Leistungsspitze darstellen muss.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Die Entwicklunskosten der neuen Konsolen werden bei beiden Herstellern mehrere Milliarden Euro betragen. Hier geht es ja lediglich um die verbaute Halbleitertechnologie.

Und zu dem "Sony muss sparen" habe ich an einer anderen Stelle schon mal was geschrieben. Ich habe keine Lust mich ewig zu wiederholen und deswegen verlinke ich es einfach mal: Link

Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht wäre es für Sony jetzt die größere Geldverschwendung wenn sie wenig in die neue Konsole investieren würden anstatt richtig viel. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Mich würde es daher nicht wundern, wenn SCE ein größeres Budget für die neue Konsole hat als die XBox Division von Microsoft.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Die Entwicklunskosten der neuen Konsolen werden bei beiden Herstellern mehrere Milliarden Euro betragen. Hier geht es ja lediglich um die verbaute Halbleitertechnologie.
> 
> Und zu dem "Sony muss sparen" habe ich an einer anderen Stelle schon mal was geschrieben. Ich habe keine Lust mich ewig zu wiederholen und deswegen verlinke ich es einfach mal: Link
> 
> Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht wäre es für Sony jetzt die größere Geldverschwendung wenn sie wenig in die neue Konsole investieren würden anstatt richtig viel. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Mich würde es daher nicht wundern, wenn SCE ein größeres Budget für die neue Konsole hat als die XBox Division von Microsoft.



Sind mehrere Milliarden nicht etwas "hochgegriffen" ?


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Nein. Konsolen sind keine Billigware, man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Nein. Konsolen sind keine Billigware, man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen.


 
Was haben die Entwicklungskosten mit Billigware oder Luxusartikel zu tun? Gar nichts. 
MS muss nicht die Welt und gängige Herstellungsverfahren neu erfinden, sondern Komponenten kombinieren, einander anpassen und in eine "Billige" Plastikhülle pflatschen. Was hier mehrere Milliarden beanspruchen sollen ist mir ein wenig Schleierhaft. Ausserdem kommen dann noch die Produktionskosten dazu , also diese Konsole muss ja unerschwinglich teuer werden -.-  *duckundweg*.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ein gutes Produkt fällt nicht vom Himmel, oder? 

Eine Konsole besteht nicht nur aus ihren Einzelteilen, dahinter stecken riesige Entwicklungsteams von Ingenieuren und Programmierern, das sind alles hochgebildete Menschen die sicher nicht für 400€ im Monat arbeiten. Du brauchst eine einwandfrei funktionierende Infrastruktur für den physikalischen und den digitalen Vertrieb deiner Ware, für den Support für Kunden und Geschäftspartner, für die Weiterentwicklung der Konsole nach deren Release, und so weiter. Was glaubst du warum die Konsolen von den Entwicklern so toll unterstützt werden und der PC nicht? Weil Microsoft und Sony das mit barer Münze bezahlen.

Die Hardware einer Konsole ist in der Entwicklung sehr teuer und wenn der Konsolenhersteller richtig entwickelt hat, dann ist sie in der Herstellung relativ preiswert. Aber eine Konsole ist deutlich mehr als die Summe ihrer Einzelteile, dass vergessen viele immer.


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> E
> Eine Konsole besteht nicht nur aus ihren Einzelteilen, dahinter stecken riesige Entwicklungsteams von Ingenieuren und Programmierern, das sind alles hochgebildete Menschen


 Und dennoch schaffen es "hochgebildete Menschen" immer wieder dumme Designentscheidungen zu fällen, ganz entgegen der Intelligenz, die man von ihnen erwartet.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Hinterher kann jeder viel kritisieren...


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Ein gutes Produkt fällt nicht vom Himmel, oder?
> 
> Eine Konsole besteht nicht nur aus ihren Einzelteilen, dahinter stecken riesige Entwicklungsteams von Ingenieuren und Programmierern, das sind alles hochgebildete Menschen die sicher nicht für 400€ im Monat arbeiten. Du brauchst eine einwandfrei funktionierende Infrastruktur für den physikalischen und den digitalen Vertrieb deiner Ware, für den Support für Kunden und Geschäftspartner, für die Weiterentwicklung der Konsole nach deren Release, und so weiter. Was glaubst du warum die Konsolen von den Entwicklern so toll unterstützt werden und der PC nicht? Weil Microsoft und Sony das mit barer Münze bezahlen.
> 
> Die Hardware einer Konsole ist in der Entwicklung sehr teuer und wenn der Konsolenhersteller richtig entwickelt hat, dann ist sie in der Herstellung relativ preiswert. Aber eine Konsole ist deutlich mehr als die Summe ihrer Einzelteile, dass vergessen viele immer.



Das ist mir alles auch klar was dahintersteckt. Dasselbe auch bei Games die entwickelt werden, dennoch würde ich gerne Wissen woher er die Zahlen hat x Milliarden. Es ist auch ein Unterschied ob es 9 Mia oder 1 mia sind oder 500 Mio -.-


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

@Hevioso

Kritisieren konnten viele schon deutlich früher und auch bei den ersten Dev-Kits zu gewissen Konsolen. 

Es gibt immer mal wieder Beispiele in der Konsolen-Welt, die vermeidbar gewesen wären.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ohne Kompromisse geht es nie und für mich ist das Hauptproblem der PS3 immer noch der BluRay-Standard. Sony wollte diesen Standard unbedingt, also mussten sie an anderen Stellen sparen. Sie hätten Microsoft ohne BluRay locker über den RAM knacken können. Microsoft hat eine toll ausbalancierte Konsole abgeliefert, keine Frage. 

Wie gesagt: Wenn ich mir die Vita ansehe, dann bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass sich Microsoft an der neuen PlayStation in Sachen Gaming die Zähne ausbeißen wird. In Sachen Home Entertainment und Casual erwarte ich Microsoft aber stärker.


----------



## Pas89 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wenn ich mir die Vita ansehe, dann bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass sich Microsoft an der neuen PlayStation in Sachen Gaming die Zähne ausbeißen wird. In Sachen Home Entertainment und Casual erwarte ich Microsoft aber stärker.


 
Kann man so sehen, aber wenn ich mir die Vita so ansehe, sehe ich trotz super Hardware eher schwache Verkaufszahlen und ein mittelmäßiges Softwareangebot. Der "schwache" 3DS ist leistungstechnisch deutlich unterlegen, verkauft sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot.
Klar ist es spannend vorher über die Spezifikationen zu spekulieren, aber ohne handfeste Daten von beiden Seiten zu haben schon darauf zu schließen das Konsole X besser als Konsole Y ist bringt meistens nichts. Es war eben schon oft so, dass nicht die beste Hardware sich am Ende auch durchsetzt. Der Konsument entscheidet am Ende was "besser" ist, was schon einigen Konsolen zum Verhängnis wurde (Dreamcast, Gamecube...). Also erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Hevioso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Ich hab zur Vita noch folgende Theorie: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-spielen-unmoeglich-macht-6.html#post4898314


----------



## Pas89 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*



Hevioso schrieb:


> Ich hab zur Vita noch folgende Theorie: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-spielen-unmoeglich-macht-6.html#post4898314


 
Sind nette Ideen, könnte ich mir teilweise auch vorstellen. Bei der Vita wäre man dann unterwegs nur auf W-Lan angewiesen, da das Mobilfunknetz relativ lahm ist und das eine enorme Menge Daten wären ein Spiel unterwegs zu streamen. Das einzige was mich nach wie vor stört ist die Accountbindung. Ich kaufe so gut wie nie gebraucht Spiele und verkaufe eigentlich auch nie welche, aber wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und es keine Demo gibt leihe ich es mir vorher manchmal von einem Freund oder der Videothek aus um reinzuschnuppern. Wenn diese Möglichkeit wegfällt, ist man auf Demos angewiesen oder man vertraut Tests/Videos. Kauft man dann und man merkt nach 1-2 Stunden es ist doch nicht nach das, was man erwartet hat, hat man Pech gehabt, weil man es nicht verkaufen kann. 
Oder man will z.B. ein Spiel mit zum Kumpel nehmen um es mit ihm zu spielen, nehmen wir einfach mal Street Fighter, da es mir persönlich mehr Spaß macht solche Spiele an einer Konsole zu spielen und nicht online. Dann müsste man in Zukunft jedes mal die Konsole mitnehmen, da das Spiel auf die eigene gebunden ist.Diese ganzen Accountbindungen haben schon dafür gesorgt, dass ich auf dem PC weniger kaufe, da mittlerweile fast alles über Steam, Origin usw. läuft. Letzter Flop für mich war Diablo 3, hat mir gar nicht gefallen und jetzt werd ich es nicht los, weil es mit meinem Battle.net Account verbunden ist.

Auch wenn die Hardware der Wii U nicht gerade der Brüller ist, finde ich es positiv, dass Nintendo bis jetzt noch nicht auf die Schiene aufgesprungen ist. Dieses Thema finde ich im Moment sogar noch interessanter, als die Hardware und ich bin gespannt was Sony und Microsoft auf die Beine stellen werden.


----------



## Bec00l (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Irgendwie freut man sich doch auf neue Konsolen 
zum Topic: 
GO AMD ! SCHNAPPT EUCH XBOX UND SONY !!!!


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Nee ich freue mich da garnicht drauf, den dann gibt es wieder schlechte Ports. Die kaum bis garnicht am PC angepasst sind, und es wieder Jahre dauert. Bis wieder eigne PC Games raus kommen, die Grafisch und PC eigen sind. Ich wäre einfach froh wenn die Entwickler einfach nicht so bequem wären, meinet wegen kann ein Cross plattform Game raus kommen. Aber dann auch angepasst am PC, da es aber viel Geld kostet. Das am PC anzupassem. wird es einfach nur wieder potiert und kaum angepasst weill das kostet Geld und Zeit. Und je Komplexer ein Spiel desto schwieriger wird der Port. Sieht man ganz gut an Skyrim was von der Console auf den PC potiert worden ist, deswegen hat das Game auch soviele Bugs und fehler. Ich wünsche mir einfach das jede Plattform alleine bleibt, und es auch für jede plattform eigne sachen gibt. Dann meckert keiner und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

Quark. Mit dem AMD-Unterbau dürfte es so einfach wie nie sein, Spiele auf den PC zu portieren, und besser aussehen als jetzige Ports tun sie dann sowieso. Die Leistungs- und Hardwarelücke zwischen PC und Kosnolen wird auf jeden Fall wesentlich verringert, das kann nur gut sein für PC-Spiele.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Quark. Mit dem AMD-Unterbau dürfte es so einfach wie nie sein, Spiele auf den PC zu portieren, und besser aussehen als jetzige Ports tun sie dann sowieso. Die Leistungs- und Hardwarelücke zwischen PC und Kosnolen wird auf jeden Fall wesentlich verringert, das kann nur gut sein für PC-Spiele.



Naja, die neuen Konsolen legen die Latte erstma hoch. Für vielleicht die nächsten zwei Jahre nach Release. Aber diese Latte wird dann für nächsten acht Jahre das Entwicklungslimit für die PC-Spiele sein.


----------



## jurawi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeblich ehemaliger Ubisoft Mitarbeiter verrät XBox 720 Spezifikationen*

War nicht der Umstieg von der Xbox Classic auf die 360 grafisch ein riesen Sprung? Wird jetzt bestimmt nicht anders sein.


----------

